# My "New" 1942 womens Elgin



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

I picked this up with the JC Higgins ColorFlow I just bought. I would like to get a headlight for it and a reflector for the back fender.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2011)

Isn't that the rack you are looking for the Mercury?
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## abe lugo (May 24, 2011)

Were those the bikes at the LBC bike swap this last weekend? They look familiar both Higgins you posted.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

Nope, These were hanging in a garage in Az for the last 15 years. The rack is the right one I need for the Mercury but I have already bought one off of Ratrodbikes.com and had it shipped. I think I got a great deal on it, the horn tank still has the guts and works as well.


----------



## abe lugo (May 24, 2011)

I saw a very similar pair at the swap, priced right about 300ish each, I'm sure he'd deal, but I'm also sure you got a better deal!!


----------

